# Video Podcast



## eiorrmg (Nov 15, 2004)

It would be great if Tivo added a video pot cast utility. Would open things wide open.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is what TiVocast essentially does, and is about the only way it can be done on the existing Tivo platform. Also, it seems, TiVo Desktop 2.4 will have video conversion for the TiVo.

A more user controlled general video podcast is not really doable, becauase HME does not have local storage available (it can only stream), TiVo cannot receive streamed video, and much of the Podcast video is MPEG4, which the TiVo simply cannot play.


----------



## amadeus_m (Dec 2, 2006)

The automated video conversion is the most appealing feature about the upcommiing 2.4 desktop. I've seen several writeups, as well as the news release about this. What I've not seen is information about what formats will be supported. 

I download several video podcasts, and some are in Divx-AVI format, and are easy enough to convert. Mp4 is much more of a pain, and the most common format. I wonder if 2.4 will be able to convert these? 

I sure hope this is the case, as my Tivo(s) could finally take the place of my Dlink 320 media receiver. It's an annoyingly buggy gadget.


----------



## Veriander (Dec 3, 2006)

The last Two Newsletter indicated that they have plans to increase support for internet content. They're already providing internet video content in the form of weekly CNET tech reviews and the advertisements that appear on the Trio Central screen, so I hope  general support for video podcasts (vodcast, vcast, whatever) will come soon. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is, to the extent Desktop 2.4 will support it, or these vodcasters work with Tivo to have their programs part of the TiVoCast service.


----------

